# MTD drives toooo slow ?



## Softtail (Jul 19, 2013)

I've got an 04 MTD (Huskee) 23hp, mdl#13AS608H731, that drives to slow. I did change the drive belt, and also the Variable Speed Pulley(bearing was real noisy). I did NOT change the trans belt because it looked pretty new(don't know mower history). Trans shifts great F-N-R, moves fine just slow. I really need to push the "GO" pedal all the way to the floorboard to putts around. Both of the belts are MTD OEM belts. Any suggestions would be helpful. I'm going to try and adjust the pedal rod to the idler pulleys. Thanks in advanced for your thoughts !


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

May have a broken or missing tension spring to the Idler arm on the small final drive belt.


----------

